# Emotiva XPA-3



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Due to the recent amp shootout conducted by Sonnie the upgrade bug has bitten. I've recently upgraded my front L/R to the Klipsch RF-7 II's and was mulling the Oppo 103. Well I've talked myself out of that and now I've become fixated on the idea of giving my highly efficient speakers a little headroom. I've been researching the subject and it appears to be a hotly debated topic with what I believe to be valid points from both camps. For the sake of having peace of mind I decided to add the Emotiva XPA-3 to my system. Please…no more shootouts for awhile!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hi Jeff! Not sure if I understand correctly. You've decided on the XPA-3 based on something you've read in a related thread with hotly debated topics. So you want to hear a little more about the XPA-3, right?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Hi Jeff! Not sure if I understand correctly. You've decided on the XPA-3 based on something you've read in a related thread with hotly debated topics. So you want to hear a little more about the XPA-3, right?


 Was that confusing? Sometimes my thoughts become giant, long, incoherent, run on sentences…Basically I'm trying to close the book on the upgraditis bug that has bitten me. I'm getting to a point where I want to stop thinking what's next and just enjoy what I have. I'm all ears if anyone has comments or experience with the XPA-3.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Was that confusing? ... <snip>


Only to me!



JBrax said:


> Basically I'm trying to close the book on the upgraditis bug that has bitten me. I'm getting to a point where I want to stop thinking what's next and just enjoy what I have. I'm all ears if anyone has comments or experience with the XPA-3.


Been there, done that, got the T-Shirt man! Emotiva amps have good bang-for-the-buck. I'd bet that the XPA-3 holds it's own against more expensive amps with similar specs (just like their ads claim). And speaking of specs, the XPA-3 and XPA-5 have almost the same specs give or take a fraction here or there. My XPA-5 hasn't given me any problems in it's 6 months of service. It looks great (love those blue LED's), is very well built, and gives me all the power I could ever want--even playing through some inefficient, not-so-easy-to-drive speakers. 

Sound? Avoiding the amps-is-amps debate, it plays clean at very loud levels. Depending on the source signal, it's never been pushed beyond -10dB (mas is +11dB) when paired with the XMC-1 pre/pro. Just so you know: that's in a small room and may need to be pushed a little harder in a big space if you like it really loud. It reproduces detail better than the UPA-5, and is free of grit, grain, or harshness. It's also a good window into the performance (meaning good material sounds great, and poor material sounds not so great). Dynamics in spades. Headroom in spades, Etcetera, etc. and on and on.

Hope that helps


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If anything you bought some nice pretty blue lights Jeff 
I got an external amp on the front two channels. Its really hard to say with my 805 being able to push more than 170watts into two channels full range but why not LOL Im running my left and right on the external amp but the center is still on the 805 and I push it hard at times and cant hear any difference at all and given they are all the same speaker thats a good thing.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Truth be told it really is about the blue lights! I don't know what it is with the soft blue glow but ZAP……Honestly I doubt I really need it but like I said it's peace of mind if I really want to push the limits. It will be here in time for my vacation.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I despise the blue, green, and white lights on electronics.
I have a roll of electrical tape specifically for fixing any annoying lights on gear.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> I despise the blue, green, and white lights on electronics. I have a roll of electrical tape specifically for fixing any annoying lights on gear.


 Despise is a rather strong word Charlie. I like 'em. I feel like I'm strapped into a blue electronic cockpit before takeoff. All of mine are turned off before the movie starts though.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

chashint said:


> I despise the blue, green, and white lights on electronics.
> I have a roll of electrical tape specifically for fixing any annoying lights on gear.


Sorry for the off-topic, Jeff:
Yeah, I think they need to come out with a new "exclusive" color. Maybe purple? I remember when blue LEDs were exclusive to high-end gear. The LEDs themselves were very expensive compared to "common" colors of red, white, and green of the times.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry for my contribution to the off topic too.
LOL yes I guess despise is a rather harsh word to use...when I think up something better to describe blue LEDs I will edit it ;-) 

Don't know if you are locked in on the 3 channel Emo but Outlaw has been closing out one of their 5 channel amps.
I haven't checked their site in a couple weeks so they may be sold out.
Not much eye candy on the Outlaw amps but they have a very good reputation with virtually no negative feedback.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Sorry for the off-topic, Jeff: Yeah, I think they need to come out with a new "exclusive" color. Maybe purple? I remember when blue LEDs were exclusive to high-end gear. The LEDs themselves were very expensive compared to "common" colors of red, white, and green of the times.


 Other than the Onkyo 809 and the DVD player all of the lights are blue so I'd just as soon stick with the same color. When the Emotiva shows up it will be replacing the DVD changer due to space constraints.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I picked up 3 Marantz ma-700 mono blocks I have efficient speakers also but always liked the looks of them so I bought them they work like a charm and sound great no hum or anything,that was my only fear buying them outside being the first thing I bought used online. Hope you enjoy the amp when you get it congrats!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> Sorry for my contribution to the off topic too. LOL yes I guess despise is a rather harsh word to use...when I think up something better to describe blue LEDs I will edit it ;-) Don't know if you are locked in on the 3 channel Emo but Outlaw has been closing out one of their 5 channel amps. I haven't checked their site in a couple weeks so they may be sold out. Not much eye candy on the Outlaw amps but they have a very good reputation with virtually no negative feedback.


 I checked out the Outlaws and the 5 channel amp is listed at $1599.00 on their website. If that's the close out price it's a little more than I'd like to spend. Running out of upgrade funds so the Emotiva will have to do. Are you not a fan of the Emotiva amps Charlie and if not what is it you don't like about them? Other than the blue lights of course…


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> I picked up 3 Marantz ma-700 mono blocks I have efficient speakers also but always liked the looks of them so I bought them they work like a charm and sound great no hum or anything,that was my only fear buying them outside being the first thing I bought used online. Hope you enjoy the amp when you get it congrats!


 So did you notice any audible differences after adding the amps? Nice get on the Marantz amps Brandon the price looks pretty good on those.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff, congrats! If for no other reason than the blue lights, go man go. Lol. We've covered it before, but those blue LEDs have mystical powers. Even if not related to audio quality. I can't stand the green appleII archaic display on my Onkyo. Everything else is blue, or white, and it just looks out of place. Dimmer... Looking forward to your results.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Jeff, congrats! If for no other reason than the blue lights, go man go. Lol. We've covered it before, but those blue LEDs have mystical powers. Even if not related to audio quality. I can't stand the green appleII archaic display on my Onkyo. Everything else is blue, or white, and it just looks out of place. Dimmer... Looking forward to your results.


 I'll let you all know what I think. Any improvement may simply be placebo effect but at least I know I'll have more than enough juice running these bad boys! Ohh those blue lights will surely improve the sound.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JBrax said:


> So did you notice any audible differences after adding the amps? Nice get on the Marantz amps Brandon the price looks pretty good on those.


I haven't noticed any noticeable differences but we never really crank it as we get blown out of the room and the wife starts to complain.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> I haven't noticed any noticeable differences but we never really crank it as we get blown out of the room and the wife starts to complain.


 So you never crank it up when the wife is gone? C'mon Brandon!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got my tracking info and it shows arriving Wednesday by the end of the day. Same day as my vacation begins woo hoo!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Just got my tracking info and it shows arriving Wednesday by the end of the day. Same day as my vacation begins woo hoo!


 What a way to start!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Just got my tracking info and it shows arriving Wednesday by the end of the day. Same day as my vacation begins woo hoo!


Good for you.
:4stars:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> What a way to start!


 True dat!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Staycation never sounded so good!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

So I was wondering if it will be necessary to rerun Audyssey after adding the amp?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Well skippy, this is a good thread. I have the Emo 5 and 3 channel amps and they rock the house as good as anything I have tried. And yes, I have the Klipsch with twin 10's and a center Klipsch with twin 8"s and love the headroom the amps provide. For about 5 years these things have sung in my little cave and I can play at any volume cause my wife cannot hear the tunes outside of the man cave so, no issues. 

I Know you will love them.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Savjac said:


> Well skippy, this is a good thread. I have the Emo 5 and 3 channel amps and they rock the house as good as anything I have tried. And yes, I have the Klipsch with twin 10's and a center Klipsch with twin 8"s and love the headroom the amps provide. For about 5 years these things have sung in my little cave and I can play at any volume cause my wife cannot hear the tunes outside of the man cave so, no issues. I Know you will love them.


 Thanks for the reply Jack and good to hear the positive vibes on the Emotiva. What say you on the rerunning of Audyssey? Is it necessary?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

OK I'm jealous! 

My name is Quenten & I am an Audioholic!!! :TT


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tonto said:


> OK I'm jealous! My name is Quenten & I am an Audioholic!!! :TT


 hahahaha! Me too.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

JBrax said:


> Thanks for the reply Jack and good to hear the positive vibes on the Emotiva. What say you on the rerunning of Audyssey? Is it necessary?


Not necessary but a decent idea. The AVR - Amp may change your volume a touch so if you have some time, I would recommend it. I found the difference between my denon and the Emo amps to be enough to warrant another run at Audyssey.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Savjac said:


> Not necessary but a decent idea. The AVR - Amp may change your volume a touch so if you have some time, I would recommend it. I found the difference between my denon and the Emo amps to be enough to warrant another run at Audyssey.


 Ok, thanks I'll rerun it then.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

No need for jealousy fellas. I'll be sitting idle for quite some time on the upgrade front. I believe the CFO may be cutting me off for awhile.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol, are you saying you've spent your allowance?  I would run Audyssey again too. Just because.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Lol, are you saying you've spent your allowance?  I would run Audyssey again too. Just because.


 It would appear I have but I've yet to be relegated to the couch so all is good. Yes, I guess I'll be rerunning Audyssey again.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> It would appear I have but I've yet to be relegated to the couch so all is good. Yes, I guess I'll be rerunning Audyssey again.


 lol! Good to hear.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have been running XPA -3 & XPA -5 for about 4 years now. They work great no issues. I bought them because my old Pioneer receiver was not enough power to run my SVS MTS-01s & damaged the tweeters. The XPA-3 fixed the problem. New tweeters worked fine until I sold the speakers last year. I would certainly not hesitate on buying XPA-3 again.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JBrax said:


> No need for jealousy fellas. I'll be sitting idle for quite some time on the upgrade front. I believe the CFO may be cutting me off for awhile.


But what about a nice matching set of subwoofers! You need to balance the room after all things don't work right if there not balanced properly!:devil:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> But what about a nice matching set of subwoofers! You need to balance the room after all things don't work right if there not balanced properly!:devil:


 Is two not enough?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Emotiva will have the included cables needed for hookup? I doubt it, what will I need?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Believe it uses standard rica cables and the usual binding posts. There is also XLR balanced inputs.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Believe it uses standard rica cables and the usual binding posts. There is also XLR balanced inputs.


 I've tried to google some pics but I can't seem to find any. Speaker wire to the amp and then RCA from amp to the Onkyo correct? So I believe I'd just need 3 single RCA cables for each channel right? I'm assuming just regular cheap cables would be fine.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JBrax said:


> Is two not enough?


Is the sky blue? It doesn't say two in your equipment list:neener: but if IIRC you were lucky enough to get a set earlier this year or the end of last year right? I'm starting to get a sub upgrade itch just not sure I'm willing to part with the cash and take the beating from SWMBO:boxer:.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> Is the sky blue? It doesn't say two in your equipment list:neener: but if IIRC you were lucky enough to get a set earlier this year or the end of last year right? I'm starting to get a sub upgrade itch just not sure I'm willing to part with the cash and take the beating from SWMBO:boxer:.


 It shows two SVS PB-12 NSD's on my equipment list when I look?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JBrax said:


> I've tried to google some pics but I can't seem to find any. Speaker wire to the amp and then RCA from amp to the Onkyo correct? So I believe I'd just need 3 single RCA cables for each channel right? I'm assuming just regular cheap cables would be fine.


Three cables that's it, might want decent ones like not the cheapies that come with your average DVD player but don't break the bank.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

this is what your pull down looks like.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JBrax said:


> It shows two SVS PB-12 NSD's on my equipment list when I look?


Only one on my side but you have it that's what matters! I'm kinda torn between 1 PB13 or possibly 2 SB 13 if I were to ever pull the trigger. I keep looking at the outlet specials maybe 2 PB 12 pluses could work in the mix even. I think 2 PB 13 maybe to much money and power for me. Of course I would have to run that by smarter people then myself.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> this is what your pull down looks like.


 Hmm? This is what I see on the mobile version.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

JBrax said:


> Does anyone know if the Emotiva will have the included cables needed for hookup? I doubt it, what will I need?


The amp comes with a power cable and thats it. Oh and it comes with stunning blue lights and a blue light in the front power button. You will need either rca cables or balanced cables, your choice.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

B- one said:


> Is the sky blue? It doesn't say two in your equipment list:neener: but if IIRC you were lucky enough to get a set earlier this year or the end of last year right? I'm starting to get a sub upgrade itch just not sure I'm willing to part with the cash and take the beating from SWMBO:boxer:.


Can I get a Harrumph...
I am in this box of thoughts now, I am going to sell off my two Emotiva Ultra 12's and get one or two subs that dig 10-15hz deeper. I already sold one of my velodyne and might keep the other one, not sure.

I am sooooo torn, maybe if I click my heels the answer will show up:dontknow:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Savjac said:


> The amp comes with a power cable and thats it. Oh and it comes with stunning blue lights and a blue light in the front power button. You will need either rca cables or balanced cables, your choice.


 Woo Hoo blue lights! Is there any advantages to the XLR's? What do most people use?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I am told that the XLR is the way to go, IF your processor has the XLR connections as well.


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

JBrax said:


> Just got my tracking info and it shows arriving Wednesday by the end of the day. Same day as my vacation begins woo hoo!


Congrats on the new addition. Very nice!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Savjac said:


> I am told that the XLR is the way to go, IF your processor has the XLR connections as well.


 Not sure if my Onkyo 809 does or not? I'll have to check in the morning when I get home.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

480dad said:


> Congrats on the new addition. Very nice!


 Why thank you!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JBrax said:


> Not sure if my Onkyo 809 does or not? I'll have to check in the morning when I get home.


Very few receivers have XLR, in or outs. Balanced in and outs are only advantages if you run long signal lines and was made for commertial use. Sound quality wise it does not make a difference as long as your connections are all unbalanced.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Very few receivers have XLR, in or outs. Balanced in and outs are only advantages if you run long signal lines and was made for commertial use. Sound quality wise it does not make a difference as long as your connections are all unbalanced.


 Ok, thanks for the info Tony. I don't think the 809 does so I'll most likely be connecting via RCA cables.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It's here woo hoo!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

A second "yeah" :sn:
Will it be sitting on the floor. or a shelf? Might want to check the weight rating if on a shelf.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

BlueRockinLou said:


> A second "yeah" :sn: Will it be sitting on the floor. or a shelf? Might want to check the weight rating if on a shelf.


 It's going on a shelf in the entertainment center. It can handle the weight. If it will hold the weight of the RC-64 II and the display on top of that I think it will be fine. Worked all night so I'm going to nap and get started tonight. I still need to go out and get those RCA cables. Hoping Best Buy has what I need.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

So…I've got everything in and it's been a chore to say the least. The amp is much deeper than I thought it would be. I checked the height because that was the only thing that worried me. Changed out all of my speaker wire also. I can't really push the limits tonight because the wife has some work classes in the morning. Pics coming soon.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are the pics. One at a time is what it lets me upload.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks nice 
Can you tell any difference at all in the sound?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Looks nice  Can you tell any difference at all in the sound?


 If I had to be honest…no not yet. I can't turn it up much right now because my wife is sleeping. KILLING me though! I want to rerun Audyssey and play with the toe-in of the speakers. Looks cool though.


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

You think you're gonna have enough ventilation? My new parasound is in a stand similar to yours, airflow around the sides but restricted above, I'm going to add a fan to force some more air flow.

Nice looking set up.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

480dad said:


> You think you're gonna have enough ventilation? My new parasound is in a stand similar to yours, airflow around the sides but restricted above, I'm going to add a fan to force some more air flow. Nice looking set up.


 Thank you and I hope so. I'll keep an eye on how warm it gets when I can push it a bit. Here's a pic of the back. Looks a little dusty with the flash on but I promise it's clean with the naked eye.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

One last pic


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JBrax said:


> One last pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 89233


I really like how the blue and copper look together!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

480dad said:


> You think you're gonna have enough ventilation? My new parasound is in a stand similar to yours, airflow around the sides but restricted above, I'm going to add a fan to force some more air flow. Nice looking set up.





JBrax said:


> Thank you and I hope so. I'll keep an eye on how warm it gets when I can push it a bit. Here's a pic of the back. Looks a little dusty with the flash on but I promise it's clean with the naked eye.


That is one sweet-lookin' puppy! You should keep the rest of the gear turned off just to emphasize the blue (hahaha). My XPA-5 has 1-1/2inch clearance above it, and gets very warm after being driven hard. Not uncomfortably warm, but enough to concern me. I positioned a lo-flo Muffin fan behind the rack aimed across the amp's top vents. Even the sides run cool to the touch now. The Muffin is plugged into a switched outlet so I can control it from the wall. Maybe someday I'll get one of those fancy thermostat-controlled rigs others have written about. It contributes a little to the room's noise floor, but not enough to draw attention to itself during quiet music/movie passages.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

Same plan here. I'm going to use a small rf remote that controls the fan via plug-in receptacle. We use it to turn on-off the Christmas tree. I can just kick the muffin on if/when my sessions get a little rowdy. Both my NAD amps are still in the built in entertainment center but have plenty of open air around them, they don't seem to ever get to warm. 

The blue hue and copper contrast nicely Brax. Will be interested in hearing your take on the new amp. As audiocraver can tell you I was juggling the xpa-2 and halo a21. A hair away from ordering the xpa-2 when I found 4- month old A21 for over $1,000 off the new price. Anyway, i hear a fuller, richer and stronger sound at higher listening levels than with the NAD. I think the NAD was straining and simply didn't have the headroom to drive my martinlogans as they can dip below 2 ohms. At lower levels, hard for me to hear any difference.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> I really like how the blue and copper look together!


 The colors contrast each other nicely.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

BlueRockinLou said:


> That is one sweet-lookin' puppy! You should keep the rest of the gear turned off just to emphasize the blue (hahaha). My XPA-5 has 1-1/2inch clearance above it, and gets very warm after being driven hard. Not uncomfortably warm, but enough to concern me. I positioned a lo-flo Muffin fan behind the rack aimed across the amp's top vents. Even the sides run cool to the touch now. The Muffin is plugged into a switched outlet so I can control it from the wall. Maybe someday I'll get one of those fancy thermostat-controlled rigs others have written about. It contributes a little to the room's noise floor, but not enough to draw attention to itself during quiet music/movie passages. Sent from my iPad using HTShack


 Thanks Lou! I don't have much clearance on the top of the amp so I'll have to keep an eye on how warm it gets. A fan might be necessary.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

480dad said:


> Same plan here. I'm going to use a small rf remote that controls the fan via plug-in receptacle. We use it to turn on-off the Christmas tree. I can just kick the muffin on if/when my sessions get a little rowdy. Both my NAD amps are still in the built in entertainment center but have plenty of open air around them, they don't seem to ever get to warm. The blue hue and copper contrast nicely Brax. Will be interested in hearing your take on the new amp. As audiocraver can tell you I was juggling the xpa-2 and halo a21. A hair away from ordering the xpa-2 when I found 4- month old A21 for over $1,000 off the new price. Anyway, i hear a fuller, richer and stronger sound at higher listening levels than with the NAD. I think the NAD was straining and simply didn't have the headroom to drive my martinlogans as they can dip below 2 ohms. At lower levels, hard for me to hear any difference.


 I can't wait to crank er up a bit. I'll be rerunning Audyssey this evening when the wife gets home. My dog can't stay quiet so she'll have to walk him while I run it. I also replaced all of my speaker wire with some higher grade stuff.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

On the amp its self are there level meters for each channel?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> On the amp its self are there level meters for each channel?


 No, just status lights. Blue means operating properly. I think the XPR line does though.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been going through various movies at higher than usual listening levels. The improvement is there but it's hard to pinpoint whether it's the new speakers or the amp? I suspect it's a combination of the two but it's definitely there. The sound is so much bigger now and effortless. I wish I was better at describing what the improvements are with eloquent audiophile terms. Music seems to be vastly better with the harshness of female vocals now completely gone. I've adjusted toe-in now to be minimal and no longer have the horns pointed directly at the MLP. I still need to run Audyssey but thrilled with the sound now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, having enough power behind any speaker really helps when your pushing the volume. I found that the entire volume increases and you dont get that harsh sound almost as if the vocals are stressed and it becomes fatiguing after a while.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

A buddy of mine and I have the same front three speakers: Paradigm Studio 60v4s + CC-690v5. At the time we bought Emo amps (he bought a gently-used XPA-3, I bought a new UPA-5), he had a Denon AVR-4311 and I had a Marantz SR6003 (both of which were good and reasonably well-powered AVRs).

What we felt we got by adding the amps to our systems was a bit cleaner sound at higher volume levels. The improvements were marginal, but (to our ears) noticeable. Were they worth the money spent? We felt they were.

JBrax, glad to hear you're enjoying your new set-up.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I agree, having enough power behind any speaker really helps when your pushing the volume. I found that the entire volume increases and you dont get that harsh sound almost as if the vocals are stressed and it becomes fatiguing after a while.


 Very well put Tony and I completely agree!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

eljay said:


> A buddy of mine and I have the same front three speakers: Paradigm Studio 60v4s + CC-690v5. At the time we bought Emo amps (he bought a gently-used XPA-3, I bought a new UPA-5), he had a Denon AVR-4311 and I had a Marantz SR6003 (both of which were good and reasonably well-powered AVRs). What we felt we got by adding the amps to our systems was a bit cleaner sound at higher volume levels. The improvements were marginal, but (to our ears) noticeable. Were they worth the money spent? We felt they were. JBrax, glad to hear you're enjoying your new set-up.


 Thank you and I love the upgrades. It was money well spent IMO. I have The Art of Flight cranked higher than I've ever listened to it and effortless and clean is the best I can describe it. Listening fatigue is non existent.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been playing multi channel music all day and surprisingly it's barely warm to the touch. I did come down on the volume though. A fan might be unnecessary.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I suggest you watch the final bank robbery in Heat if you have it. That's a lot of bullets that sound great!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

And lone survivor. At -10, at least. And yeah, the blue and copper do look fantastic.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> I suggest you watch the final bank robbery in Heat if you have it. That's a lot of bullets that sound great!


 Have it and never finished it. Long story…but we will.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> And lone survivor. At -10, at least. And yeah, the blue and copper do look fantastic.


 Did it today and AMAZING! If only you could have seen the smile.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Did it today and AMAZING! If only you could have seen the smile.


 lol. I have seen the smile. Except it was on MY face. Sounds like you're having a great time. :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm going to try and put my finger on the particulars of the overall improvement. First off the 7's over the 82's. When I was deciding on which speaker to buy I thought the 7's sounded better but not enough to justify the price difference. Well, in my home and my room there's no comparison. The 82's sounded good with movies but were always lacking with music. The 7's are one of the better but not the best I've heard with music. The speakers I've heard that did sound better are considerably higher on the cost scale. The weight, presence, soundstage, detail, and clarity is impressive. I did not pay the $3,200 MSRP for the speakers but I think the cost would have been worth it to be honest. As for the amp I have come to the conclusion that it vastly improved my center channel. When I upgraded to the RC-64 II I was happy with the choice but wasn't really sure it was that much better than the 62. The amp did something to change that view as the 64 now matches the 7's in every way. Female voices are no longer harsh or shrill and listening fatigue is gone. I can now pick any song in my library and not worry about turning down the volume. I'm now at the point where I'm no longer searching for the next audio upgrade. Happily going to sit back and enjoy what I have. The video side is another story because 55" just isn't cutting it anymore. The sound has become much bigger than the picture.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

chashint said:


> I despise the blue, green, and white lights on electronics.
> I have a roll of electrical tape specifically for fixing any annoying lights on gear.


i agree. Emotiva is trying too hard. Cheap electronics with bright blue leds. I tried an Emotiva and it was a total dog. I had it in my garage powering efficient 6 ohm speakers and it was horrific. As soon as the temperature got below 40 degrees the amp would shut down. Meanwhile i had a rotel, audiosource and mcintosh that wouldnt flinch.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

My dislike of bright blue, green, and white lights on electronics has nothing to do with Emotivia in particular.
My Pioneer AVR has a tape dot on the power button to hide the blue lighthouse beacon and a strip about 1.5 inches long right above the Pioneer logo to hide a blue landing light right in the middle of the display area.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

TheHills44060 said:


> i agree. Emotiva is trying too hard. Cheap electronics with bright blue leds. I tried an Emotiva and it was a total dog. I had it in my garage powering efficient 6 ohm speakers and it was horrific. As soon as the temperature got below 40 degrees the amp would shut down. Meanwhile i had a rotel, audiosource and mcintosh that wouldnt flinch.


I would guess that there must have been something wrong with that amp. While I am not a fan of the Emotiva products fro aesthetic reasons, I have to say that I have never heard one of their amps that did not perform on a par with even much more expensive products.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> I would guess that there must have been something wrong with that amp. While I am not a fan of the Emotiva products fro aesthetic reasons, I have to say that I have never heard one of their amps that did not perform on a par with even much more expensive products.


 That's kind of what I was thinking but didn't want to start a brand flame war. Would I like to have a Mcintosh or Pass Labs amp? Sure I would but unfortunately I can't really justify the cost. I do however like the aesthetics of them and the blue lights.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

No one is flaming anyone. I just thought that there should be a counterpoint to such a negative opinion, particularly when it was not specific to a particular amp, and that opinion is not generally shared among those that I know.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> No one is flaming anyone. I just thought that there should be a counterpoint to such a negative opinion, particularly when it was not specific to a particular amp, and that opinion is not generally shared among those that I know.


 No, that wasn't what I meant. I just didn't think it would be wise to reply to the gentleman that obviously doesn't think highly of Emotiva amps. I have learned that sometimes no reply is the wise course. He has some nice gear though.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

He did say that when he used it below 40 degrees it shut down. That could very well be condensation building up on the inside as it warmed up. Can't blame the amp for that happening.Amps that have forced air cooling with a fan would have much less an issue with that as the fan would dry it out much faster.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

The XPA-3 is designed to shutdown outside of its operating temperature range. That's a feature, not a fault. But I can relate to keeping the house cold. Expensive amps can sometimes act as efficient space heaters!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Now for something completely the same, more Emotiva Blue.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Savjac said:


> Now for something completely the same, more Emotiva Blue.


 Now that might be too much for even my tastes.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

:clap::clap:


JBrax said:


> Now that might be too much for even my tastes.


----------

